
Boeing admits knowing of 737 Max problem - jfk13
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-48174797
======
stmfreak
I’m sure Boeing knows of many problems with their aircraft. The question is
whether they are a serious threat to life and safety. In this one, they
miscalculated.

